# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Efexor

## Marita

Hai wie slikt ook bovenstaande medicijnen en wat zijn jullie ervaringen ?

Ik ben begonnen met 37,5 mg en slik nu op verzoek sinds 3 weken 75 mg. Helaas voel ik me nog niet beter maar heb wel erg veel last van bijwerkingen.

Nu moet ik over 3 weken weer terug naar de huisarts en misschien dat het weer wordt verhoogd naar 100mg of hoger. 

Bij wie werken deze medicijnen wel/niet ?

Thnx alvast

Marita

----------


## sweetyke

> Hai wie slikt ook bovenstaande medicijnen en wat zijn jullie ervaringen ?
> 
> Ik ben begonnen met 37,5 mg en slik nu op verzoek sinds 3 weken 75 mg. Helaas voel ik me nog niet beter maar heb wel erg veel last van bijwerkingen.
> 
> Nu moet ik over 3 weken weer terug naar de huisarts en misschien dat het weer wordt verhoogd naar 100mg of hoger. 
> 
> Bij wie werken deze medicijnen wel/niet ?
> 
> Thnx alvast
> ...


Hallo Marita ,
hoe lang slik je deze pillen al ?
meestal moet men een aantal ( 5 - 6 tal weken ) efexor aan het slikken zijn voordat et er een verbetering van de symptomen optreed , neemt u ook nog andere middelen tegen jou depressie ? zoja kan het zijn dat deze een effect geeft op je efexor meestal zijn dat de geneesmiddelen voor depressie die behoren tot de MAO remmers , 
meestal treden deze symptomen het vaakst op , ik heb ook enkele patiënten in de apotheek die last hebben van dezelfde symptomen als staan aangegaven , ik hoop dat je der iets mee bent , je mag altijd vragen stellen , groetjes

----------


## laura1987

> Hai wie slikt ook bovenstaande medicijnen en wat zijn jullie ervaringen ?
> 
> Ik ben begonnen met 37,5 mg en slik nu op verzoek sinds 3 weken 75 mg. Helaas voel ik me nog niet beter maar heb wel erg veel last van bijwerkingen.
> 
> Nu moet ik over 3 weken weer terug naar de huisarts en misschien dat het weer wordt verhoogd naar 100mg of hoger. 
> 
> Bij wie werken deze medicijnen wel/niet ?
> 
> Thnx alvast
> ...


Hoi Marita 

Over Efexor zelf kan ik eigenlijk niet veel goeds vertellen. Ik heb de eerste maand 75mg gebruikt. Omdat het niet veel hielp was het omhoog gebracht tot 150mg, deze dosis heb ik nu meer dan 6 maanden!! 

Deze capsules wil ik niet langer meer slikken, maar ik zit evengoed vast aan de afbouw termijn. Zodra ik het 1 dag niet heb geslikt, krijg ik last misselijkheid, duizeligheid etc. 
Mijn slaappatroon is wel redelijk veranderd, ik slaap zowieso heel weinig maar nu slaap ik nog minder. 

Aan mijn depressieve klachten lijkt geen einde te komen. Dit is het 3e middel wat ik gebruik. Hiervoor heb ik citalopram en mirtazapine gebruik. Dit heeft ook niet lang geduurd. Ik denk dat sommige mensen een bepaalde weerstand hebben waardoor deze medicijnen geen invloed hebben op de geestelijke gesteldheid. Alhoewel ik wel van mening ben dat dit medicijn voor veel mensen een verschil kunnen betekenen! 


sterkte! 

Laura.

----------


## Marita

> Hallo Marita ,
> hoe lang slik je deze pillen al ?
> meestal moet men een aantal ( 5 - 6 tal weken ) efexor aan het slikken zijn voordat et er een verbetering van de symptomen optreed , neemt u ook nog andere middelen tegen jou depressie ? zoja kan het zijn dat deze een effect geeft op je efexor meestal zijn dat de geneesmiddelen voor depressie die behoren tot de MAO remmers , 
> meestal treden deze symptomen het vaakst op , ik heb ook enkele patiënten in de apotheek die last hebben van dezelfde symptomen als staan aangegaven , ik hoop dat je der iets mee bent , je mag altijd vragen stellen , groetjes


Hai Sweetyke,

Dank voor je berichtje. Ik slik geen andere middelen dus dan zal ik nu het geduld moeten hebben. Hoop dat het inderdaad over een paar weken meer effect zal hebben. 

37,5 mg heb ik 2 weken geslikt en is verhoogd naar 75 mg. dit slik ik nu ongeveer 3 weken. 

Dank je wel nogmaals,
Marita

----------


## Marita

> Hoi Marita 
> 
> Over Efexor zelf kan ik eigenlijk niet veel goeds vertellen. Ik heb de eerste maand 75mg gebruikt. Omdat het niet veel hielp was het omhoog gebracht tot 150mg, deze dosis heb ik nu meer dan 6 maanden!! 
> 
> Deze capsules wil ik niet langer meer slikken, maar ik zit evengoed vast aan de afbouw termijn. Zodra ik het 1 dag niet heb geslikt, krijg ik last misselijkheid, duizeligheid etc. 
> Mijn slaappatroon is wel redelijk veranderd, ik slaap zowieso heel weinig maar nu slaap ik nog minder. 
> 
> Aan mijn depressieve klachten lijkt geen einde te komen. Dit is het 3e middel wat ik gebruik. Hiervoor heb ik citalopram en mirtazapine gebruik. Dit heeft ook niet lang geduurd. Ik denk dat sommige mensen een bepaalde weerstand hebben waardoor deze medicijnen geen invloed hebben op de geestelijke gesteldheid. Alhoewel ik wel van mening ben dat dit medicijn voor veel mensen een verschil kunnen betekenen! 
> 
> ...


Hai Laura,

Dank je wel voor je reactie ! Ik lees de laatste de laatste minder goede berichten over deze capsules maar ik ben er wel mee begonnen omdat ik ook niet op deze manier eruit kom en ik tot nu toe goede begeleiding heb van mijn huisarts.

Voordat ik eraan begon sliep ik wel zo'n 14 uur per dag en bleef altijd maar moe. Nu slaap ik veel minder maar nog steeds erg slecht en veel onrustiger. Ik ben nog wel erg moe en wil nog wel eens een middagdutje doen. Het stomme is dat sinds ik minder slaap wel erg veel snoep en meer eet dan anders vooral in de middag. De kilo's worden meer en dat maakt me ook alleen maar meer ellendiger. 

Ik weet niet of jij ook nog therapie hebt zoals een psycholoog of een haptonoom maar ik heb daar tot nu nog steeds geen baat bij.

Jij ook sterkte !
Marita

----------


## delange

jonges ,, wie kent de afkick symtomen van efexor exel 75 mgr groetjes viv

----------


## jett

Ik slik deze al jaaaaaaren, ben in het begin ook zo ziek geweest dat ik dacht dit kan niet goed zijn. DOORZETTEN!!!! het komt goed
Heb zelfs wel eens geprobeerd over te schakelen op een ander maar snel weer terug naar deze, Efexor, ik slik nu 1x 75 en 1x37.5 mg per dag omdat ik nu in een mindere periode zit, normaal is 75 mg voor mij voldoenden
Sterkte grt Jet

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Jet, 

Je schrijft dat je al jaren Efexor slikt. Denk je ooit zonder te kunnen?

Knuffel, 
Petra




> Ik slik deze al jaaaaaaren, ben in het begin ook zo ziek geweest dat ik dacht dit kan niet goed zijn. DOORZETTEN!!!! het komt goed
> Heb zelfs wel eens geprobeerd over te schakelen op een ander maar snel weer terug naar deze, Efexor, ik slik nu 1x 75 en 1x37.5 mg per dag omdat ik nu in een mindere periode zit, normaal is 75 mg voor mij voldoenden
> Sterkte grt Jet

----------


## jett

Nee, ik denk het niet. Heb verschillende keren geprobeerd maar elke keer loopt het in september weer mis. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Heb voor mezelf besloten dat ik geen poging meer doe, wel de dosering verlagen in het voorjaar en dan in september weer wat hoger....
Verleiding is groot de lage dosis te blijven gebruiken maar ervaring leert dan het dan voor eind september echt mis is dus ik moet niet eigenwijs zijn maar optijd verhogen... :Big Grin: 
grt en succes
Jet

----------


## piny

Ik heb 10 jaar lang Efexor geslikt, ben er nu vier jaar vanaf. Acheraf denk ik: ik had het nooit moeten slikken. Ik heb tien jaar met wattenbollen in mijn hoofd geleefd, en daar bedoel ik mee: emotieloos, net of er een muur tussen mij en de buitenwereld stond. Ik heb ik in die tien jaar bijna geen sex gehad, ik begrijp niet dat mijn man nog bij me bleef in die tijd! Om er vanaf te komen heb ik heel veel moeite moeten doen. Nu heb ik nog regelmatig last van een dip, maar ik zal niet snel meer aan een antidepressivum beginnen!

----------


## Agnes574

Is helemaal waar wat je zegt over die AD...het gevoel dat je beschrijft herken ik héél goed..maar toch liever zo dan door een hel gaan ivm zenuwen,angst etc..
Beide situaties zijn niet ideaal,dat weet ik...
Maar soms kun je gewoon niet anders...helaas!!

Goed dat je er van af bent!! Houden zo!!
Grtjs Ag

----------


## jett

Hoi Piny, blij voor je en knap dat je ervan af bent.
Ik voel me gewoon beter met dan zonder en ben nu ook veel vrolijker als vroeger. Iedereen is anders maar als je zonder kunt, doen hoor....

Ik heb vanwege dat vrijprobleem ook wel eens overgeschakeld op een ander depressivum maar daar kreeg ik allerlei andere problemen van (ontregelde schildklier)
Ben snel teruggegaan naar Efexor en ben er voor mezelf (na bijna 20 jaar ups en downs) van overtuigd dat ik niet meer zonder kan

Inderdaad Agnes, dat bedoel ik, soms kun je niet anders en is het kiezen tussen twee kwaden met alle bijwerkingen van dien
Zolang de plus groter is dan alle minnetjes doe je dat
Mooie spreuk!

Sterkte en succes allemaal die dit lezen..
 :Big Grin:  JETT

----------


## Déylanna

Ik heb vorig jaar een aantal weekjes efexor gebruikt omdat de arts dacht dat ik last van zenuwpijn had. (het schijnt dat dit middel ook daar tegen helpt)
In de weken dat ik dat middel heb geslikt was ik geen mens meer.
Echt een afschuwelijk middel!!! 
Ik kon op een gegeven moment niet meer zelfstandig op mijn benen staan, en moest ondersteunt worden als ik bijvoorbeeld naar het toilet moest.
Alle dagen was ik duizelig, misselijk, overgeven en heel slap op de benen.
Ik moest toen direct stoppen van mijn arts en hij schreef toen amitriptyline voor. En wat denk je....................
Ik kreeg precies dezelfde bijwerkingen als van de efexor!! :EEK!: 
Dus voor mij noooooooiiit meer efexor of amitriptyline.

Maar goed....
Wat bij de één niet helpt (of slechte bijwerkingen heeft)
hoeft dan natuurlijk niet bij de ander zo te zijn.

----------


## bevertje

Ik gebruk ook al een aantal jaren efexor alleen een hogere dosis als dat de meeste het hier over hebben ik gebruik 225 mg 1 capsule van 150 mg en 1 van 75mg ik ben drie jaar geleden gestop en mee omdat ik graag een tweede kindje wilde maar toen kwamen er nog meer dingen bij waardoor ik toch weer moest beginne met de efexor.
heeft iemand ervaring met deze efexor en een zwangerschap??
hoop dat er mensen zijn die hierervaring mee hebben :$

----------


## skupje

Ik gebruik ook al jaren efexsor xr 225mg,ik moet zeggen dat ik weinig bijwerkingen heb van dit product.Behalve dat ik er erg vlak van wordt en de zin aan sex een beetje minder is geworden,en het krijgen van een orgasme is ook niet zo makkelijk meer.
Vorig jaar zomer ben ik van 225mg naar 150mg gegaan,dit gaf geen problemen,in september ben ik weer naar 225mg gegaan en ben de winter redelijk goed door gekomen.Inmiddels heb ik zonder problemen de dosering weer naar 150mg gebracht,nu wil ik binnenkort naar 75mg gaan voor de zomer ik hoop dat het me lukt!Mijn doelstelling is om volgend jaar zomer op zero efexsor te komen,dus deze zomer 75mg,winter 150mg,vroege voorjaar 75mg,late voorjaar 37,5mg en de zomer 2009 geen efexsor meer.
Ik weet het is een lange weg,maar ik heb de tijd en wil rustig afbouwen.
Grtz skupje.

----------


## moxie

Ik heb een vraagje.

Ik slik sinds 2 jaar efexor 37,5mg en wil nu afbouwen. Maaaaar 2 jaar geleden waren het pillen en nu capsules. Onder afbouwen zou ik zeggen halve pil of kwart maar bij capsules gaat dat moeilijk.
Mijn huisarts heeft aangeraden om om de dag een capsule te slikken.

Ik voel me er slecht onder en heb het idee dat ik mijn lichaam de ene dag iets geef en de andere dag weer afneem.

Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee??

Alvast bedankt
moxie

----------


## jett

Moxie, ik snap je probleem
Wat je volgens mij het beste kan doen is de capsule openmaken en elke dag een paar korreltjes minder nemen, of voor mijn part elke week minder.
Het kapje zit los, het is een heel gepriegel maar dan kun je heel langzaam afbouwen.
Eigenlijk zouden ze gewoon een druppelvloeistof moeten maken voor het afbouwen
Om de dag was voor mij ook geen succes, sommige mensen zijn er gevoelig voor die schommelingen en daar horen wij denk ik bij
Succes en doe het rustig aan...dan breekt het lijntje niet  :Smile:

----------


## moxie

Hoi Jett

Allereerst bedankt voor je reactie. 
Weet je...ik ben nu anderhalve week aan het afbouwen en ik denk dat ik het ergste wel gehad heb.
Elke keer als ik me beroerd voel en de misselijkheid op voel komen neem ik snel een asperine, is misschien wel niet de manier, maar om weer terug te gaan naar elke keer gedeelte capsule is zonde.
Het is wel een goede tip voor de volgende stap van verminderen, want nog een keer zon periode doorlopen zie ik wel tegenop. 
In ieder geval zal ik dat in overleg met de huisarts doen.

Tot horens
Moxie

----------


## bevertje

Hoi moxie
wou even reageren op je stukje.
ik heb ook capsules en heb al eens eerder afgebouwd,maar slik je nu om de dag een capsule om aftebouwen??
ik moest op een gegeven moment toch ove op de pil omdat er geen mindere dosiering meer was en zo ging het afbouwen iets rustiger en had me lichaam toch elke dag even veel maar de arts al er vast een rede voor hebben maar ik vond toch het over stappen na elke dag dan maar een pil makelijker dan met de capsule om de dag is dat geen optie misschien ??
groetjes bevertje

----------


## Agnes574

Bevertje,

Efexorgebruik wordt afgeraden tijdens de zwangerschap omdat daar onvoldoende over bekend is...misschien zou je best je arts eens om raad/een alternatief vragen!
Dit wil natuurlijk niet zeggen dat je geen gezond kind op de wereld zou kunnen zetten terwijl je Efexor gebruikt maar ze zijn erg voorzichtig met hun uitspraken omdat er nog niets bekend is over eventuele risico's.
Het wordt afgeraden,niet verboden!

Groetjes Agnes

EFEXOR

Samenstelling
-Venlafaxine(hydrochloride) in tabletvorm.

Werking
Het werkzame bestanddeel van dit geneesmiddel heeft een specifiek effect op bepaalde hersengebieden; het werkt stemmingverbeterend.


Toepassing
- bepaalde vormen van depressie.


Contra-indicaties
- overgevoeligheid voor dit middel;
- kinderen jonger dan 16 jaar.


Voorzorgen/Waarschuwing
Voorzichtigheid is geboden bij:
- stoornissen in de leverwerking en nierfunctie; de dosis moet worden aangepast;
- angina pectoris;
- verhoogde bloeddruk;
- verlaagde bloeddruk;
- vergroting van de prostaat;


Bijwerkingen
Het geneesmiddel wordt over het algemeen goed verdragen. Soms treden ongewenste bijverschijnselen op zoals:
- misselijkheid;
- diarree;
- droge mond;
- slaperigheid;
- zweten;
- rusteloosheid;
- trillende handen;
- stoornissen in de seksuele functie;
- slapeloosheid;
- hoofdpijn;
- duizeligheid;
- verstopping.


Gebruik in de zwangerschap
De effecten van dit geneesmiddel tijdens de zwangerschap zijn niet bekend. Dit betekent dat het toepassen van dit geneesmiddel gepaard kan gaan met risico's voor het kind. Het gebruik van dit geneesmiddel is dan ook niet aan te raden voor vrouwen die zwanger zijn, of proberen te worden.


Gebruik bij het geven van borstvoeding
Bij voorkeur niet gebruiken tijdens de periode van borstvoeding.


Invloed op de rijvaardigheid en de bekwaamheid om machines te gebruiken
Bij patiënten waarbij duizeligheid, hoofdpijn, slaperigheid, vermoeidheid of misselijkheid optreedt, kan het reactievermogen (verkeersdeelname) nadelig worden beïnvloed. In zulke gevallen wordt het derhalve afgeraden om aan het verkeer deel te nemen of om machines te bedienen. Alcohol heeft een extra nadelig effect op het reactievermogen.


Wijze van gebruik
De dosering wordt door de arts individueel vastgesteld. De gemiddelde dosering voor volwassenen bedraagt tweemaal per dag 1 tablet. Kan zowel bij de maaltijd als tussen de maaltijden worden ingenomen. Het gewenste effect is na 2 tot 4 weken merkbaar.

----------


## moxie

Hoi hoi hier even een berichtje van een gelukkig iemand.

Het is gelukt, ik ben ervan af.
Voor 2,5 maand terug slikte ik elke dag 1 capsule van Efexor.
I.o.m. mijn huisarts toen om de dag gaan slikken en dat was effe doorbijten hoor.
Dat heeft ongeveer anderhalve week geduurt en echt je hebt het gevoel, hier komt ik nooit doorheen.
Na 2 maanden weer naar huisarts geweest en die zei dat de hoeveelheden nu zo minimaal waren dat ik net zo goed kon stoppen.
Ik heb het niet direkt gedaan omdat ik er wel tegenop zag.
Totdat ik het pilletje vergat en de tel kwijt was, o o.
Ik dacht stoppen, dan maar weer 2 weken doorbijten.
Eerste 2 dagen gingen perfekt, heerlijk, je denkt pfff hier kom ik goed vanaf.
Na die 2 dagen kreeg ik toch een dip (behoorlijke hoor) van ongeveer 2 dagen.

Maaaar heerlijk ik ben er vanaf, ik voel me een stuk beter en probeer (als het weer zo is) om de dipmomenten toch door te komen.
Desnoods af en toe een asperine om het af te zwakken (dat hielp ook in de moeilijke dagen).

Voor mij (hoop ik hoor) geen A.D. meer.

Groetjes
Moxie (42)

----------


## moxie

O ja, pillen Efexor 37,5 mg zijn niet meer te verkrijgen.
Zodoende is daar de capsule voor terug gekomen.
Zelfs mijn huisarts wist dat nog niet.

En ook nog even, was ik bijna vergeten.
Het is toch wel heel fijn geweest dat mijn man en 3 dochtertjes zo geduldig waren, is was niet altijd even lief.
Ik kon echt een vreselijk kwaad gevoel krijgen om eigenlijk alles.

Doeidoei
Moxie

----------


## Trischa

Heb in 2000 voor het eerst last gekregen van een depressie. Kreeg therapie en seroxat voorgeschreven. Dit werkte na ongeveer 6-7 weken. Na verloop van tijd ben ik met de medicijnen gestopt omdat ik me toch goed voelde met als resultaat dat ik na een tijd toch weer terugviel in een depressie. Weer seroxat gaan slikken! Dit is me 3x gebeurd.
Omdat mijn huisarts dacht dat mijn lichaam niet meer reageert op de seroxat heeft ze me Efexor voorgeschreven, 14 dagen 75 mg en nu 150 mg. Seroxat zou de stof serotonine aanmaken. Wie weet of dit ook voor Efexor geldt en wanneer begon het bij jullie te werken? Wat een klote leven is dit!

----------


## Agnes574

Efexor behoort idd ook tot de Selectieve Serotonine-heropname-remmers (SSRI's),
net als Seroxat
en de werking zou na 2-4 weken effectief moeten zijn!
Sterkte!! Xx

----------


## Trischa

Het is toch ook niet normaal dat ik iedere keer opnieuw door dat dal ga en dan toch stop met de medicatie als ik me weer een tijd goed voel. Het zou eigenlijk mogelijk moeten zijn dat als ik de neiging krijg om te stoppen even dat rot, kut, klote gevoel van nu op te roepen! Maar dan ben ik ervan overtuigd dat ik ook zonder ad kan. Mooi niet! Mij lukt het in ieder geval niet! 

Dank je voor je reactie! Ik weet dat ik geduld moet hebben maar dat is af en toe ver te zoeken. :Mad:

----------


## Agnes574

Een AD hoor je toch 6 maanden ,MINIMAAL, te gebruiken , anders heb je een héél reele kans op terugval!
En ik heb zelf door schade en schande geleerd dat het beter is om te stoppen met een AD als je arts daar ook achter staat en dan onder goede begeleiding!
Ik ben er zelf nu EINDELIJK,na 10 jaar vanaf...maar ik besef nu héél goed dat AD's géén onschuldig goedje zijn!!
Als je ze écht nodig hebt ok...dan heb je er ook echt baat bij...en dat zal voor de meeste gebruikers zo zijn,maar ik zeg nu toch; bezint eer ge begint!
Ik ben er jaren héél erg goed mee geweest en ervan afkomen is zeker niet altijd gemakkelijk,maar idd: heb geduld,jouw tijd komt ook hoor!!
Sterkte!!!! Xx

----------


## Sabarne

Hallo,
ik neem 8mnd efexor. Ben gestart met 75mg en vrij snel overgestapt naar 150mg.
Na een paar mnd ben ik (in samenspraak met mijn arts) weer naar 75mg gegaan (dagelijks) en dan één dag wel, één dag niet...enz. tot ik een paar dagen tussen liet. En dan begon de miserie!! Oorsuizen, kraken in mijn hoofd, misselijk, duizeligheid,gevoelloze mond en vingers,last van achtergrondgeluiden. Heel raar allemaal, en zeker omdat de huisarts en de apotheker het uitzonderlijk vinden dat ik zo veel bijwerkingen heb bij het afbouwen. Ik neem nu om de 3 dagen (soms 4) een dosis van 75mg of 37.5mg. Dat is afhankelijk van hoever ik de bijwerkingen kon verdragen maar meestal wacht ik te lang en dan ben ik soms anderhalve dag een wrak (slapen is dan ook een probleem). Ik hoop dat ik er snel vanaf ben. Er is echter één gelukje mee gemoeid. Als ik aan het werk ben vallen deze klachten mee. (maar van zodra ik na het werk in de auto stap begint het)

Groeten Sabine

----------


## kidcar29

Hallo
Ik gebruik efexor nu 6 maanden ik begon met 75mg een week later al 150 en weer een week later zat ik al op 225 mg en ik slik nog 30 mg seroxat deze moet ik er bij blijven nemen omdat ik anders weer slapeloosheid krijg.
Ben er in begin heel erg ziek van geweest van de efexor maar nu ben ik blij dat ik het gedaan heb.
Ik leef nu teminste weer daarvoor lag ik bijna de hele dag in bed omdat ik erg angstig was.

Groetjes Henny

----------


## Een_zuster

Hallo Allemaal
Ik slik ook nu 3 weken 1 *maags 75 xr efexor
In begin heb ik ook best veel bijwerkingen gehad ,en ik ben er nog steeds niet van af maar ik voel me wel beter nu dan een maand terug.

ik wens iedereen een gezonde jaren 

groetjes zuster

----------


## Serpil

Hallo allemaal, ik gebruik efexor sinds oktober 2006
2x 75mg. Klinkt lullig maar ik vind het geweldige pillen.
Ik ben er erg mee geholpen, kan weer voor mun kids zorgen en werken en nog veel meer.
Ik ben vrolijk en heb altijd wel zin in sex....maar ik weet niet of ik er mee kan stoppen.
Ik ben me bewust van de verslavende effect en dat maakt me best bang.heb wel eens een dag zonder gezeten en was errug ziek!!  :Frown:

----------


## saskia68

hoi allen
ik slik ook al tig jaren efexor.
bij mij duurde het 2 weken voordat het pas goed begon tewerken.
het heeft me wel goed gedaan maar nu.....
ik had erge maagpijn,was naar de weekend dokter geweest en die vertelde mij dat de maagpijn door efexor kon komen.
heb een maagonderzoek gehad en daar kwam uit dat ik een soort maaghernia heb,scheurtjes in de maagwand.
ik ben nu meteen aan het afbouwen
ik slikte 150mg en zit ik voorlopig op de 75mg.
ik wil er vanaf,heb ze telang geslikt
groetjes sas

----------


## cstreelman

Ik gebruik ook al jaren efexor van 75 mg.
Heb niet de bijwerkingen die hierboven beschreven worden.
Doe het er goed op en kan hiermee een depressie voorkomen.
Soms vergeet ik mijn medicatie in te nemen, maar merk daar niets van.
Gebruik ook nog 15 mg. remeron.
Ik weet wel alles is bij mij laag gedoseerd, maar het werkt.

----------


## missm84

hallo allemaal,

sinds zo'n 1,5 maand gebruik ik 1 x dgs efexor 75 mg. vooral eerste dagen echt superberoerd! daarna werd dit langzaamaan minder. nu gaat t goed, alleen er zijn dagen (zoals hier al eerder beschreven) dat k me helemaal afgesloten voel van de wereld, k ben er wel maar toch ook niet. moelijk om te genieten. maar voorlopig wel even beter dan de angst die k eerst had..

----------


## katje45

> hallo allemaal,
> 
> sinds zo'n 1,5 maand gebruik ik 1 x dgs efexor 75 mg. vooral eerste dagen echt superberoerd! daarna werd dit langzaamaan minder. nu gaat t goed, alleen er zijn dagen (zoals hier al eerder beschreven) dat k me helemaal afgesloten voel van de wereld, k ben er wel maar toch ook niet. moelijk om te genieten. maar voorlopig wel even beter dan de angst die k eerst had..



Hoi,

Misschien nog even doorzetten en dat gaat het helemaal een stuk beter.

----------


## paletje

> Hai wie slikt ook bovenstaande medicijnen en wat zijn jullie ervaringen ?
> 
> Ik ben begonnen met 37,5 mg en slik nu op verzoek sinds 3 weken 75 mg. Helaas voel ik me nog niet beter maar heb wel erg veel last van bijwerkingen.
> 
> Nu moet ik over 3 weken weer terug naar de huisarts en misschien dat het weer wordt verhoogd naar 100mg of hoger. 
> 
> Bij wie werken deze medicijnen wel/niet ?
> 
> Thnx alvast
> ...


hallo Marita,

ik slik nu bijna 1 jaar efexor en ben begonnen met 75 mg. na 6 weken overgegaan op 150 mg. de eerste weken heb ik er oxacepam 10mg (1 per dag)bij geslikt om de bijwerkingen tegen te gaan dat hielp bij mij goed. na 3 weken gestopt met iedere dag oxacepam nam alleen als het nodig was een halve. na ongeveer 4 a 5 weken had ik nergens geen last meer van. de efexor werkt bij mij goed, heb geen last meer van angst en paniekaanvallen en ook mijn hypochondische gedrag is zo goed als verdwenen. wil proberen om in augustus terug te gaan naar 75 mg en dan na een maand of 2 helemaal te stoppen. en dan kijken hoe of het gaat.

groetjes van paletje

----------


## den890

> Hai wie slikt ook bovenstaande medicijnen en wat zijn jullie ervaringen ?
> 
> Ik ben begonnen met 37,5 mg en slik nu op verzoek sinds 3 weken 75 mg. Helaas voel ik me nog niet beter maar heb wel erg veel last van bijwerkingen.
> 
> Nu moet ik over 3 weken weer terug naar de huisarts en misschien dat het weer wordt verhoogd naar 100mg of hoger. 
> 
> Bij wie werken deze medicijnen wel/niet ?
> 
> Thnx alvast
> ...


Hallo Marita,

Ik ben zelfs manisch depressief. Ik moet van de psychotherapeut 's morgens 1 dosis Efexor exel nemen van 150 mg. Verder heb ik ook een stemmingsstabilisator Depakine Enteric 500. Ik voel mij hier goed bij.
IK heb wel episodes dat ik heel moe ben, en eigenlijk de hele dag alleen maar kan slapen, afgewisseld met normale periodes en periodes dat ik hypomaan ben'niet zo erg als manie). IK heb in acht jaar tijd geen enkele depressieve periode meer meegemaakt.
Ik leef wel anders dan vroeger, als ik hypomaan ben, dwing ik mezelf op tijd rust te nemen, en als ik heel moe ben en een beetje down, verplicht ik mij toch enkele kleine taken, zoals eten maken voor mijn gezin of was in de machine steken. Ik weet nu zeker, dat niet alleen medicijnen de oplossing brengen, je moet zelf ook meewillen, ondanks dat dit op sommige momenten niet zo makkelijk is. IK wens jullie veel sterkte hiermee.

Lieve groetjes

----------


## Robin5150

Efexor - european-pharmacie.com

----------


## rudolf1959

> hoi allen
> ik slik ook al tig jaren efexor.
> bij mij duurde het 2 weken voordat het pas goed begon tewerken.
> het heeft me wel goed gedaan maar nu.....
> ik had erge maagpijn,was naar de weekend dokter geweest en die vertelde mij dat de maagpijn door efexor kon komen.
> heb een maagonderzoek gehad en daar kwam uit dat ik een soort maaghernia heb,scheurtjes in de maagwand.
> ik ben nu meteen aan het afbouwen
> ik slikte 150mg en zit ik voorlopig op de 75mg.
> ik wil er vanaf,heb ze telang geslikt
> groetjes sas


Hallo Sas,

Nou meis, ik heb een goed bericht, ik heb ze ook heel, maar dan ook heel lang geslikt, een paar jaar, heel vroeger seroxat, maar dus later de efexor 75 mg daags. Onder begeleiding van de psychiater van het RIAGG (GGZ) heb ik zowel mijn Efexor en Diazepam gebruik gestopt. Het ging heel langzaam met steeds een beetje lagere dosering, totdat ik uiteindelijk overal vanaf was. Het is een hele opluchting, maar soms nog weleens o zo moeilijk, maar ik pak de "problemen"nu resoluut bij de oorsprong aan en laat het allemaal niet meer zover komen, maarja, zoals je weet heb je dat soms niet in de hand. Maar......................., dat ik van die medicijnen af ben is een feit en dat ik ze ooit weer moet gaan gebruiken, als dat ooit weer eens nodig zou zijn? Ik weet het niet hoor, ik zou me eigen dan wel eerst 2x achter de oren krabben, toch? Succes Sas, wat ook je beslissing zal zijn, want jij weet als geen ander waarom je het allemaal slikt!
Groetjes van mij hier, en nogmaals Sterkte!!
Ruud, Leiden.

----------


## maria1954

Goedeavond allen,

ik slik venlafaxine,is dat niet het zelfde als Efexor?
Moet afbouwen
omdat ik al de 8ste antidepressiva heb,en ik zelf wat dwang heb,in die zin,kopen van alles wat beter is,(denk ik dan) heeft ie mij een arpripazol.ook wel genoemd ABILIFY voor geschreven,en moet die Venlafaxine afbouwen,och heb maar 300 mg hihihi word wat,iemand ervaring met deze genoemde pillekes? :Confused:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

Maria, is inderdaad hetzelfde als Efexor en wat het andere betreft ben ik eens gaan googlen op het internet en heb de bijsluiter gevonden maar dan wat groter getypt want de bijsluiters zijn altijd zo klein gedrukt dat je er een vergrootglas voor nodig hebt ...
http://medicinfoconsumer.devgem.be/Pdf/2237220.pdf. 
Ik heb persoonlijk geen ervaring met de 2 geneesmiddelen maar in de bijsluiter van het laatste staat wel dat je met je AD in combinatie moet oppassen en liefst mee stoppen (als ik de uitleg goed begrijp he) 
Dus veel succes 
Christel1

----------


## maria1954

hoi Christel 1
bedankt voor de snelle reactie,zal is kijken,je lees het wel ok?gr maria

----------


## Oki07

> Hallo Sas,
> 
> Nou meis, ik heb een goed bericht, ik heb ze ook heel, maar dan ook heel lang geslikt, een paar jaar, heel vroeger seroxat, maar dus later de efexor 75 mg daags. Onder begeleiding van de psychiater van het RIAGG (GGZ) heb ik zowel mijn Efexor en Diazepam gebruik gestopt. Het ging heel langzaam met steeds een beetje lagere dosering, totdat ik uiteindelijk overal vanaf was. Het is een hele opluchting, maar soms nog weleens o zo moeilijk, maar ik pak de "problemen"nu resoluut bij de oorsprong aan en laat het allemaal niet meer zover komen, maarja, zoals je weet heb je dat soms niet in de hand. Maar......................., dat ik van die medicijnen af ben is een feit en dat ik ze ooit weer moet gaan gebruiken, als dat ooit weer eens nodig zou zijn? Ik weet het niet hoor, ik zou me eigen dan wel eerst 2x achter de oren krabben, toch? Succes Sas, wat ook je beslissing zal zijn, want jij weet als geen ander waarom je het allemaal slikt!
> Groetjes van mij hier, en nogmaals Sterkte!!
> Ruud, Leiden.


Hallo Ruud,
Hoe heb je dat dan gedaan in kleine stapjes afbouwen? Efexor is er alleen maar in capsules en de kleinste dosis is 37,5 mg. Graag hoor ik je aanpak, want ik wil ook gaan afbouwen.

----------


## sietske763

volgens mij kan de apotheek dat aanpassen.....dus in caps minder med,
bv caps van 37,5 laten verlagen door apo tot bv 30 enz enz

----------


## lienke

Hoi,

Ik slik, naast wat andere medicijnen, ook Efexor. Mijn dosis ligt op 375 mg en daar doe ik het goed op. De depressies zijn niet helemaal de deur uit, maar de dalen zijn wel minder diep en minder lang.

groeten,
Lienke

----------


## jolanda27

Ik heb in 2004 Efexor geslikt voor depressie. Daarvoor had ik een andere AD gehad die totaal niet werkte. Dit middel heeft mij naast therapie heel goed geholpen. Het afkicken ervan was wel heftig, (2 weken goed ziek geweest) maar dat heb ik er wel voor over gehad. Héél depressief zijn is ook een hel, en dan ben je blij met een medicijn die deze heftige gevoelens kan afzwakken.

----------


## Oki07

@ Jolanda. Hoeveel mg slikte je dan, dat je er in twee weken vanaf was? Tenminste dat is wat ik uit je antwoord haal?

----------


## jolanda27

@ Oki07,
Ik moet het even wat duidelijker toelichten denk ik. Ik had 150 mg. Efexor (2 x daags 75 mg.) Toen ik die ging afbouwen ging dat per maand. Dus de eerste keer 37.5 mg. minder, en dat een maand lang. Daarna weer 37.5 mg. minder en dat ook weer een maand lang. Dat ging goed, totdat ik uiteindelijk nog maar op 37.5 mg. zat en toen kreeg ik erge ontwenningsverschijnselen. Met de huisarts overlegt, en zei vertelde dat dat kwam omdat er nu niet meer genoeg werkzame stof meer in mijn lichaam zat. 
Ik had twee optie's; Of de dosis weer verhogen zodat de ontwenningsverschijnselen zouden afnemen (maar dan kom je er dus niet vanaf) of helemaal stoppen en dan zouden de ontwenningsverschijnselen wel even heftiger zijn, maar dan was ik van de AD af. 
Omdat ik van de AD af wilde heb ik gekozen voor het laatste. 
Toen ben ik twee weken heel ziek geweest. Het was net of ik een hele zware griep onder de leden had, ik had ook heel erg evenwichtsstoornissen. Ik hoefde mijn hoofd maar te draaien en de kamer draaide. 
Na die twee weken werden de klachten minder. In totaal ben je dus maanden bezig met het afbouwen. Het zal wel voor iedereen verschillend zijn, maar ik ben pas ziek geworden toen ik nog maar 37.5 mg. gebruikte. 
Ik vond het laatste stukje heel heftig, en toch als mij zoiets weer zou overkomen, zou ik het weer doen!  :EEK!: 
Wat zijn twee slechte weken in een mensenleven als je je jarenlang diep ellendig voelt. Voor mij is de keus dan snel gemaakt.
Veel succes, Oki07, ik hoop dat jij voor jezelf een goede keus kunt maken, en dat je iets aan deze informatie hebt. Maar ieder mens reageert natuurlijk anders op medicatie. Ik wens je veel sterkte en hoop dat er ook een betere tijd voor jou komt. Houd moed, ik weet hoe het voelt als je er midden in zit.
Liefs, Jolanda

----------

